# Tips on stopping vibration!



## Bluedoggy

Any good tips to stop vibrations in the living room space. I do get vibration from the sub on windows, pictures, furniture, etc?


----------



## JQueen

Auralex Gramma can help reduce from sub


----------



## Bluedoggy

JQueen said:


> Acoustic panels


As in the ones you get in the inside of car doors?


----------



## Bluedoggy

I'm also getting vibration from the actual theatre equipment? Any tips on how to stop vibration on these?


----------



## selden

some things to try:
1. isolate the subwoofer from the floor
2. isolate the shelving from the floor
3. isolate the components from the shelving

Dense rubber feet for all of them might help. 

Also, it could be that certain low frequencies are stimulating particularly strong resonances in the room's acoustics. You should try moving the subwoofer away from a corner, if that's where it is. That position tends to stimulate resonances related to the lengths of both walls and the height of the ceiling. Placing the subwoofer 1/2 or 1/3 of the way along one of the walls often helps.


----------



## Tonto

Chasing rattles can consume you. I kinda enjoy them myself. It adds a sence of realism, haven't you noticed the rattles when it thunders. That's some serious LFE.


----------



## tesseract

Rattles are distortion and not part of the program material. It is worthwhile to chase them down, it cleans up the sound.


----------



## tesseract

selden said:


> some things to try:
> 1. isolate the subwoofer from the floor
> 2. isolate the shelving from the floor
> 3. isolate the components from the shelving
> 
> Dense rubber feet for all of them might help.
> 
> Also, it could be that certain low frequencies are stimulating particularly strong resonances in the room's acoustics. You should try moving the subwoofer away from a corner, if that's where it is. That position tends to stimulate resonances related to the lengths of both walls and the height of the ceiling. Placing the subwoofer 1/2 or 1/3 of the way along one of the walls often helps.


Isolate the gear and experiment with sub placement. Good post, selden!


----------



## Bluedoggy

selden said:


> some things to try:
> 1. isolate the subwoofer from the floor
> 2. isolate the shelving from the floor
> 3. isolate the components from the shelving
> 
> Dense rubber feet for all of them might help.
> 
> Also, it could be that certain low frequencies are stimulating particularly strong resonances in the room's acoustics. You should try moving the subwoofer away from a corner, if that's where it is. That position tends to stimulate resonances related to the lengths of both walls and the height of the ceiling. Placing the subwoofer 1/2 or 1/3 of the way along one of the walls often helps.


What are the rubber feet called? Is there a special brand etc?
Would putting the sub on a granite plinth also help?
I have my woofer bang in the corner of my theatre - that is back's slightly into an alcove. Is this bad?
Also my woofer is on spiked feet.


----------



## admranger

Bluedoggy said:


> What are the rubber feet called? Is there a special brand etc?


I use Sorbothane from Sorbothane Isolators. You can get hemispheres to flat sheets. The key is to match the weight of the object to the weight rating of the isolators so you don't overload them. I have bought all mine off of Amazon with no problems.

This will help reduce vibration transmission to your components. I use them under my subs, my speakers, blu ray player, dvd, etc. All my components and speakers are in close proximity to each other, including having my center speaker on the same stand that all my other components are on. Dampening the vibrations coming off the speaker into the shelf (and then the stand) can't hurt. I did not make any objective measurements or A/B/X listening tests to verify. Intuitively it makes sense though.


----------

